# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  Davco K10 & Bond Breaker

## johnstonfencing

Hello All, 
I am about to waterproof with the K10 and sealing all wall to wall and wall to floor joins with sika f11.  Can someone please give me an example of a suitable silicone based tape? and where I can buy some? 
Cheers

----------


## Pepscobra

I have the same question... can you just use the normal clear 2 inch wide packing tape as the bond breaker?
Or does it need to be something a bit more special?

----------


## Pulse

K10 plus is a class 3 membrane  which is high extensibility, my understanding was than a 10mm cove fillet of FC11 or similar was enough. happy to be corrected though. 
cheers Pulse  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## phild01

Silcone, not polyurethane as a bond breaker for K10, if polyurethane then tape required (not packaging tape).  Have heard masking tape is fine.
OR follow the guidelines here: http://www.lanko.com.au/lanko/images...0DATASHEET.pdf

----------


## Pepscobra

I've watched this video a few times on applying the Davco K10:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgADGiiBiGY 
At about 2:25 into the video it shows him applying what looks like just gaffer tape to the joins in the wall sheeting...?

----------


## phild01

Normally a bandage is used in conjunction with the tape and some bandages have the tape built in and is only about 20mm.  Better the reinforcement bandage get substantial adhesion.

----------

